# Thought I'd share a few favorite pics of our goats.



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's Fat Tony (traditional) and Sammy the Sammich (red) with Girl Cutie - this chicken actually laid her eggs in the shelter with the boys. We never did find a broken egg either.



























(These were temporary shelters)

My favorite picture of my daughter and her Nubians, Grumpy is the one kissing her, Snowy is the black with frosted ears and Daisy is the black and rust one.










My son with Sammy the Sammich -










My hubby and daughter with Snowy after one of her many wins that day. The judge was very impressed with Snowy. He had just gotten back from the Nationals and had said if Snowy had been there, he would have placed her in the top 5.



















Becky setting Snowy up at the State Fair in Detroit. She was loved by the Youth Division Judge.



















Here she is with Daisy. Daisy did well in the Youth Division, but she did much better in the Sanctioned Dairy Show a bit later.










My son and our beloved Fat Tony. Fat Tony went in to the auction and was sold. He was a market wether, and my friends tell me not to fall in love with a "terminal" animal.










In addition to our goats, we have 3 very active boston terriers that the kids show as well. Our oldest, Mac is 5 years old and is a local celebrity, having been on tv and in the paper. A few years ago, he was Detroit's Most Tricked-out Dog. My son did a few weight pulls with him only for fun. Mac is 15 pounds and can pull 150 pounds. We also have a persian cat named Ivy, she is going to be a year at the end of this month. We bought her for my daughter to show, but she decided she didn't want to show her, so now we just have a furry love bug. Since she was not quite a "barn" cat, the kids adopted a stray kitten from the Michigan State Fair. Some of the kids found her after a french fry vendor threw her out. My friend brought both kitten and kids home and when the kitten saw me, she jumped into my arms so we have Stella the State Fair Kitty. When we took her to the vet that following day, she was around a pound for a 2 month old kitten. My vet wormed her and treated her. The next day she was attacking everyone. We now call her S-Hell-a the State Fair Kitten. She is doing great, and growing fast. We also have 1 rooster (Jeff) and 2 hens (Jordan and Henny Penny). We will more then likely be adding to our "chickens" this spring.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautiful goats! I love Snowy! always been a sucker for the black 'frosted' nubians.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome Patti!

Thank you for showing off your kids!!! Gorgeous goaties and you have a very nice family too...so glad to see that you all are involved with showing your critters :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the wins. Nice goats you have there :thumb:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Love the pics, congrats on your wins and such a new group of goats to be proud of! :thumb:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness..the picture with the chicken...I am in LOVE!!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey, you're not too far from us--only a couple counties away! Great pics, BTW!  

Are you going to MSU's goat day this spring??


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

The kids have gone to the Goat Expo at MSU for 3 years, so they will be going to that again. We haven't been to the Spring Goat Days, I'm not quite sure why we haven't. Since we are close to MSU, we will probably be going this year.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> Oh my goodness..the picture with the chicken...I am in LOVE!!!


The traditional is my beloved "Fat Tony". He is no longer with us, but I still look at his pictures and get a warm fuzzy feeling followed by sadness. He was an awesome goat and had the most lovely eyes and personality.

Forgot to add - somewhere on my computer, I have one of Fat Tony in a wheel barrow. He saw the pups getting a ride this summer and then he decided it was his turn too. :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Patti

can you choose which user ID you want to keep and I will delete the old one for you as it seems you have two and are using two at once which is kind of confusing


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> Patti
> 
> can you choose which user ID you want to keep and I will delete the old one for you as it seems you have two and are using two at once which is kind of confusing


I don't know how that happened - at first I entered just Patti, but it came up User Id already taken. I'll go will PattiXmas - I use that for the other message boards I'm on, it will make it easier to remember. Sorry about the confusion  .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

certainly not a problem. 

your posts under just plain Patti will stay but you wont be able to use that username.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok. Thanks, and again I'm sorry.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nothing to be sorry about - its all good


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Your goats are beautiful. If I ever get into any other goat it will be nubians. Cute!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Lovely goats!!!!


----------

